# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What are you currently working on for work?

## Ironman

As above

----------


## stuck1nhead

Lunch...

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldTheSea

I work at Petco (as a dog trainer and also a disgruntled sales associate) but I'm currently trying to find a ~career~. I'm a DJ on the side but that doesn't really pay my bills.

----------


## Koalafan

I currently work at a movie theatre (have been for 3 years), however been looking for work as a Web Developer. I did not get 2 different degrees and spend a ton of money to be dehumanized by customers because I put too much butter on their popcorn >_<

----------


## Antidote

Case notes.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

*sigh* Please, please let the gods smile on me again. I'm sweating bullets right now. We're being audited again, fucking again, by our biggest client. Which means this woman flew down to Houston, from California, to tour my stores. For the second time in two months.

I got a text from my boss a couple hours ago that everything looks really good so far. Fingers crossed. This has to go well.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Finger's crossed for you Invisibleguy.
I've just started a new job in a familiar location. I completed three days of training, (more being thrown into the water and learning to swim) type training but it was super fun. We had 3 events in 3 days and I loved the girls. My fear of driving was conquered.
Now I'm in 'my' store, with my team and today my new boss came in to continue my training. I can't properly explain how much red tape(?) is involved with this new job. The amount of paper work etc, is overwhelming.
I'm not a quitter and i won't quit and i know i can do this but I'm so lost tonight. My head is spinning. What used to come easy to me in the job i just left is now 1 million times more intense. And i knew this ahead of time.

I CAN'T HANDLE ANOTHER ALCOHOLIC. My new boss and I went to lunch today and she lingered on her way back to the store and when she came in she REEKED OF BOOZE. And then she couldn't even type a sentence and she left for the day. She'll be back in the morning to show me the marketing end of things....
Oh please God, please give me the strength and patience to work with another alcoholic. I'm a magnet for these types of people and i don't know why.
I'm so overwhelmed but maybe tomorrow will be better.  ::(:

----------


## CloudMaker

I have to sign teachers out. Meaning they have a paper and I have to sign them out, that they don't owe the District money for Teacher materials, that the shitty district will never even try to collect, but it's a formality that we do every year.............. 

Today a "Teacher" presented me with a sign out form with "my" signature already on the form. I looked at it and said "That's not my signature".......... and she said "no it's not........I just signed it out for you..................
I HATE TEACHERS>  THEY ARE TOTALLY INSANE>
She still owes the district thousands of dollars and the District will just write it off, because she is a TEACHER in California.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@CloudMaker
 that's got to be frustrating, being a school teacher doesn't necessarily mean you're meant to be one, or that you're any kind of moral compass to the kids you teach, or that you lead by example. Or that you have any place in a classroom teaching kids.


@JamieWAgain
 I hope it works out for you, I really do. That's a tough situation. I worked for a man years ago at a pretty decent job, but he was just a very toxic person. I ended up quitting, and eventually so did almost everyone who worked for him.

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  that's got to be frustrating, being a school teacher doesn't necessarily mean you're meant to be one, or that you're any kind of moral compass to the kids you teach, or that you lead by example. Or that you have any place in a classroom teaching kids.



They are teachers and basically insane. I'm so glad my kid have graduated! Really they are quite crazy,
I have only a few more years left to have to deal with them.
This may only be a California problem IDK.
Even my boss who was once a teacher herself can't control them.
They have no authority. they just do what ever they want.
It's insane.
Everyone needs a "boss"
If you want unlimited freedom from being fired and huge retirement, etc..........I would recommend becoming a Teacher in california.
 ::(:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@CloudMaker
 yeah that sounds pretty out of control.

Your post sort of struck a nerve with me cos me ex-wife was a hs English teacher. Before we divorced a few years ago I found evidence on fb that she was having affairs with students. I hired a private investigator, who followed her for several months. I got all kinds of evidence against her and met with the president of the school board and turned her in. They immediately asked for her resignation lol, but she was fired, she had no choice but to resign. The one thing I remember about the meeting with the school board president is he begged me, pleaded with me to not go to news stations here with it. I actually almost did go that route.

That just bothers me to this day, on so many different levels. Even if you are morally bankrupt, even if you're a teacher and don't think there's anything wrong with having sex with students....how can you be so stupid to go through with it and think you won't get caught.

It also bothers me that they tried to quietly sweep it under the rug. There are people who think she should've been prosecuted. Smh.

----------


## Skippy

I have a big performance coming up and i have to put together a 1.5 hour set. that means maybe about 35 songs at least...ugggh shoot me.

----------

